# Most effective automatic rifle dis-arm - Russian military secrets



## Zero (Feb 14, 2014)

OK, so you can just skip through to 1:30 on the clip to learn what most of us have hopefully already mastered in their weapons training - but do feel free to watch the whole crazy clip on how it's all done in Mother Russia.


----------



## DennisBreene (Feb 14, 2014)

Are you sure that's not a bunch of Americans who are just too drunk to speak clearly?


----------



## K-man (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice disarm but not sure how they deal with the one up the spout.


----------



## DennisBreene (Feb 14, 2014)

K-man said:


> Nice disarm but not sure how they deal with the one up the spout.



I think that goes up the defenders spout before the second kick.


----------



## Zero (Feb 17, 2014)

K-man said:


> Nice disarm but not sure how they deal with the one up the spout.



K-man, that's the second kick, I didn't see any shell eject actually, but I am sure he hits the slide which would on a rifle eject the bullet from the chamber.  These Russian's (or drunk American's as Denise puts it) have it all covered.


----------



## K-man (Feb 17, 2014)

Zero said:


> K-man, that's the second kick, I didn't see any shell eject actually, but I am sure he hits the slide which would on a rifle eject the bullet from the chamber.  These Russian's (or drunk American's as Denise puts it) have it all covered.


OK I am far from an expert on guns but if that is an AK47 wouldn't the slide be on the right hand side?


----------



## Zero (Feb 17, 2014)

K-man said:


> OK I am far from an expert on guns but if that is an AK47 wouldn't the slide be on the right hand side?



Good call, the bullet should exit from the right side so unless this was recorded in a mirror I don't have an answer for you.

Actually, some AKs have an selector lever on the left side (no BS!), so he may have been putting the gun into "safe".  But it did seem that it went in a horizontal and not vertical manner (and I think the left selector on those designs was up/down and did not slide horizontally). 
Maybe one of our "gun pros" on MT can shed some light on this and what that second kick was actually doing and to what??? As now I am actually interested, as there seemed to be some method in the madness.

....have just done a bit of googling but can't figure this out, maybe one of the gun guys can help out here...


----------



## Zero (Feb 20, 2014)

If there are any Moderators out there or anyone with a semblance of IT proficiency, unlike my good self, could someone please copy this thread to the Rifle Range forum?  As I would realy like an answer if possible on what that second kick is doing, it's bothered my layman senses a bit as I can't figure out.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 20, 2014)

Happy to oblige.  You could also have simply copied the link information from this thread, and posted it there yourself.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 20, 2014)

*Cardinal rule get off line of the barrel*.  He is not doing that from what I see!  To risky and to slow in my opinion.  However, I am not saying it could not be done just that I would never try it!


----------



## KydeX (Feb 20, 2014)

Zero said:


> Good call, the bullet should exit from the right side so unless this was recorded in a mirror I don't have an answer for you.
> 
> Actually, some AKs have an selector lever on the left side (no BS!), so he may have been putting the gun into "safe".  But it did seem that it went in a horizontal and not vertical manner (and I think the left selector on those designs was up/down and did not slide horizontally).
> Maybe one of our "gun pros" on MT can shed some light on this and what that second kick was actually doing and to what??? As now I am actually interested, as there seemed to be some method in the madness.
> ...



He is holding a lefthand (links) version of the gun, which has the ejection port and the bolt handle on the left side. The other guy kicks the bolt handle with the second kick, cycling the bolt. The reason you don't see anything being ejected is of course because the gun is empty. Anything else would be totally reckless.


----------



## Zero (Feb 21, 2014)

Ah, so there is a left hand version of this gun, I could not think what else it could be but did not appreciate LH version were produced.
Thanks


----------



## KydeX (Feb 21, 2014)

Actually, when looking further into this, I can't find any evidence that there exists a left handed ak-47. I found that there are some modification kits that would have a left charging handle, but still have the ejection on the right side. 

Another possibility is that the video footage is mirrored for some reason... 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zero (Feb 21, 2014)

KydeX said:


> Actually, when looking further into this, I can't find any evidence that there exists a left handed ak-47. I found that there are some modification kits that would have a left charging handle, but still have the ejection on the right side.
> 
> Another possibility is that the video footage is mirrored for some reason...
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk



Yeah! It is a weird one  : ) We already floated the "mirror" possibility, odd though that sounds!!
So maybe we don't have a clear answer, life can be interesting.


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Feb 23, 2014)

He's clearly left handed as he's holding the weapon in his left hand. It would make sense to have the charging handle on that side. Since they look military, chances are they maybe. So I assume the military could get there hands on a left handed rifle. 
I'm not surprised you didn't see a around eject. I'm sure they didn't have a round in the chamber as that would be even more unsafe then what they are already doing. I assume this is just some guys playing around and not something they would try in the field.


----------



## Zero (Feb 24, 2014)

BlazeLeeDragon said:


> He's clearly left handed as he's holding the weapon in his left hand. It would make sense to have the charging handle on that side. Since they look military, chances are they maybe. So I assume the military could get there hands on a left handed rifle.
> I'm not surprised you didn't see a around eject. I'm sure they didn't have a round in the chamber as that would be even more unsafe then what they are already doing. I assume this is just some guys playing around and not something they would try in the field.


Yes, to be clear and so people don't think I'm (too) insane, I was not going to add this to my list of dis-arm techniques anytime soon; I think these guys defintiely just clowning - but it is a cool technique to watch (yes, would be crazy if they had live round in chamber!!)


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Feb 24, 2014)

Zero said:


> Yes, to be clear and so people don't think I'm (too) insane, I was not going to add this to my list of dis-arm techniques anytime soon; I think these guys defintiely just clowning - but it is a cool technique to watch (yes, would be crazy if they had live round in chamber!!)



I didn't think you where going to add it  I figured it was a "hey check this out" but it's still fun to talk about.


----------

